# Harvard Spring 2013 - February 2, 2013



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 14, 2013)

http://union.cubingusa.com/harvardspring2013/index.php


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice events!


----------



## Mikel (Jan 14, 2013)

from website said:


> 5x5 BLD - 1 round1, 6:00 cutoff in 1 try


So you have to beat the world record in one try or else its a DNF or what does this mean?


----------



## cubingandjazz (Jan 14, 2013)

Signed up! I can't wait and I'm competing in everything but the blind events.


----------



## BlueDevil (Jan 14, 2013)

Mikel said:


> So you have to beat the world record in one try or else its a DNF or what does this mean?



There's also no listed cutoff time for megaminx, I would just assume that the cutoff times need to be worked on.

Otherwise, signed up, and excited to be able to finish a megaminx average!


----------



## Vincents (Jan 14, 2013)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

(Tim knows why I'm frustrated)


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 14, 2013)

My parents are considering taking me to harvard to check out the college, so i might be able to go.
Lol then this competition will up my expectations of a good college and then it will be a pity when i don't get in.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 15, 2013)

Mikel said:


> So you have to beat the world record in one try or else its a DNF or what does this mean?



Fixed.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 24, 2013)

I think the location under "Travel" is wrong.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jan 24, 2013)

Woo! I can't wait!


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 28, 2013)

hype


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 28, 2013)

GOALS:

3x3 sub-19 average or I'm really pissed.


----------



## cubingandjazz (Jan 29, 2013)

Goals: 
2x2: sub 5
3x3: sub 21 or 20
4x4: sub 1:35.00
5x5: sub 3:00.00
Oh: sub 55
Megaminx: sub 2:50.00 

So excited!


----------



## acohen527 (Feb 2, 2013)

Live results?


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 2, 2013)

acohen527 said:


> Live results?



http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=134


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 2, 2013)

51.02 Megaminx NAR


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 2, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 51.02 Megaminx NAR



Wow. Out of the top 10 for single already and it's only been a week 
Congrats to Louis


----------



## Schmidt (Feb 2, 2013)

3x3x3 First round	
Louise Cormier
2:18.41	2:26.80	2:42.11	2:15.22	2:41.06 = 2:28.76

I thought he used to be better, but then I noticed the E :fp

Also:	
Noah Arthurs
20.05	19.22	17.65	18.09	22.08 =	19.12
You are almost there 


Noahaha said:


> GOALS:
> 
> 3x3 sub-19 average or I'm really pissed.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 2, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> 3x3x3 First round
> Louise Cormier
> 2:18.41	2:26.80	2:42.11	2:15.22	2:41.06 = 2:28.76
> 
> I thought he used to be better, but then I noticed the E :fp



Yeah, that's his mom


----------



## Schmidt (Feb 2, 2013)

Now I'm just guessing; Might this be his dad then?

Alain Cormier
2:02.38	1:27.83	1:24.36	1:37.93	2:13.83=	1:42.71


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 2, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> Now I'm just guessing; Might this be his dad then?
> 
> Alain Cormier
> 2:02.38	1:27.83	1:24.36	1:37.93	2:13.83=	1:42.71



Yup.


----------



## acohen527 (Feb 2, 2013)

Noah 38.02 NR


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 2, 2013)

acohen527 said:


> Noah 38.02 NR



YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

I've been checking the BLD live results every 5 minutes for the last few hours.


----------



## acohen527 (Feb 2, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> I've been checking the BLD live results every 5 minutes for the last few hours.



Facebook told me . They also made BLD only one round.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 2, 2013)

acohen527 said:


> Facebook told me . They also made BLD only one round.



damn, why


----------



## acohen527 (Feb 2, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> damn, why



Not totally sure but it looked like they were waaayy behind on time.


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 2, 2013)

acohen527 said:


> Not totally sure but it looked like they were waaayy behind on time.



Not that far behind, but behind enough.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 2, 2013)

Did 2x2 not happen or something?


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 2, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Did 2x2 not happen or something?



It happened.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Feb 3, 2013)

I moved up from 6th oldest BLD solver to 5th oldest BLD solver. I also had a PB competition 3x3x3 speedsolve.


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 3, 2013)

2x2: DNF
3x3 PB avg (19.12) and single (17.65), made round two for the first time.
4x4: Comp PB average, made round two for the first time.
5x5: DNFed
OH: haven't practiced, so 32.xy avg.

3BLD: 44, 38 which is good but round two cancelled.
4BLD: 5:54
5BLD: 13 minute DNF because I forgot to fix wing parity after centers.

Good day I guess.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 3, 2013)

2x2: 3.45 first round, second round fail
3x3: 10.15 second round
4x4: 46.xx first round
3BLD: a mean!
4BLD: 6:04 6:16 DNFs
5BLD: 16 and 19 DNFs

But honestly I need to sleep before competitions.


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 3, 2013)

Results are up.

Someone's megaminx results got attributed to me.

EDIT: my 5x5 results got doubled as megaminx results.


----------



## LouisCormier (Feb 3, 2013)

My mom is NOT a citizen of the USA...

http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013CORM01


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 4, 2013)

LouisCormier said:


> My mom is NOT a citizen of the USA...
> 
> http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013CORM01



This may offer an explanation:


Bob said:


> In general, what we do here in the US is to just assume all competitors at our competitions are USA. If somebody wants to represent a country other than USA, they need to prove citizenship of that country--usually by presenting a passport. Yeah, this does mean that there are perhaps quite a few people representing USA that do not have citizenship, but it would be overly tedious and demand too much time to verify that every competitor at every competition has citizenship. And what if a competitor didn't have proof of citizenship on them? Would we turn them away and not let them compete? Of course not. In general, most people have citizenship of the country in which they are living. And if they don't, they can either keep their mouth shut and claim citizenship anyway or show us that they are indeed a citizen of a different country.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Feb 4, 2013)

LouisCormier said:


> My mom is NOT a citizen of the USA...
> 
> http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013CORM01



Fixed.


----------

